# Acting weird (boy parts)



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

When I came back home from work today I noticed my little boy was awake and walking around in his cage. He usually isn't during the day, but today he came out of his igloo several times. 
It has been very hot the past couple of days with today being the hottest day so far (80/82 F) so I thought it was just because of the temperature. He slept in his PVC pipe for a while but most of the time he was sitting next to his wheel, either sleeping or making weird movements as if he was having his boy time. He was doing this all the time - I've seen him having boy time, but that didn't last that long. He was just making those little jerking/popping (how do you call that?) movements. 

When I took him out of his cage his penis was 'out' a little. He's in his cuddle bag on my lap right now, every time I check on him his penis is almost all the way out and one time when I picked him up he started nibbling it (ewww). 

He's behaving as usual, he's friendly and he's eating his kibble.
Could it be the heat? I've checked him and I don't see anything stuck in his boy parts. It doesn't look swollen and it seems to be a normal colour. It can go all the way back 'in' again. I have to say I've never seen it 'out' before - that's why I'm posting this, I just want to know if there could be anything wrong. I'll keep an eye on him but I was hoping some others on here might know something about this. 
(Right now when I'm typing this it seems he's happily asleep in his cuddle bag). 

I'm just hoping it's the heat which makes him eh... happy :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I'm not too sure but could be the heat. Every time I put Sonic in warm water his penis always comes out completely but go's back in. I wouldn't worry, then again I'm new to owning hedgies.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like just more boy time to me, really.  May want to wait & see what others who have or have had boys say though, I've only had a female.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If he were mine, if it's still out tomorrow, I'd schedule a vet visit and have it checked, especially since none of this is normal for him. He may have something caught in the sheath, or he may have an infection. Have you felt around for any lumps?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's morning here and he's still doing it when I woke him up. It seems he hasn't eaten much this night and usually when I wake him up he goes straight to his food bowl but now he went hiding behind his wheel. He didn't even want mealies (he loves them).
I don't feel anything weird and it doesn't seem to hurt him when you touch it. 
When he's asleep he's just... sleeping. What are signs of overheating? Could it be heat related (just hoping it's nothing worse)

I will take him to the vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When overheated they usually splat out on their tummy. His behaviour doesn't really sound heat related plus you mentioned it's only 80/82F which although warm, isn't terrible.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

My little boy just passed away. 

I still can't believe it. I took him to the vet this morning, turned out he couldn't pee; his urethra was blocked by bladder stones. They sedated him and emptied his bladder, removed the stones from the urethra and gave me some meds to see if they could dissolve the other stones in his bladder, if that didn't work he needed an operation.
He seemed fine, he woke up, they kept him for a while and when he was awake I could take him home. He was still a bit groggy but waking up. I went back to work and when I came home 2 hours later I found him dead. I am devastated. Nobody expected this. My little boy, I still can't believe it...


----------



## belly423 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am so sorry. Terrible news and only other hedgie people will understand your pain. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OH NO! I am so very sorry. Sending big hugs.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Loki was the cutest and funniest hedgie ever! Big hugs to you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh no...I'm so sorry!  *HUGS*


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy ****. I'm so sorry Draenog.


----------

